# WHAT GRINDS YOUR GEARS??



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes it's true, I love Family guy.

What I have set up is a place you can have a rant with no holds bared.
I fully understand that we cannot have language that might offend some people on a public forum so I have set up a little group called "What grinds your gears"
It's a place where you can blow off a little steam, it doesn't have to be about DP, just anything that's pissing you off.

If you want to have a rant just go here http://groups.google.com.au/group/what-grinds-your-gears?hl=en


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

thats a great idea


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, it feels good to just let lose.

Let the world know what pisses you off


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm what pisses me off......

People who have plastic flowers in their house...
People who moan about the weather
Woman who constantly complain about PMT
The "system" generally
Woman who carry dogs in their handbags
People who dont put their mind to good use
People who have nothing better to do than slag others off or mindlessly "gossip"
rap music
TV adverts
People who keep artifacts because theyre "worth" something....why why why...worthless clutter.
People who hang dinner plates on their wall :? 
Tea towels with cute animals or flowers on
people who are never on time
Liars.
my family.

...thats it for now ..


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

If you really want to let lose, post a rant on here http://groups.google.com.au/group/what- ... ears?hl=en its not so much about DP just things that piss you off


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Hmm what pisses me off......
> 
> People who have plastic flowers in their house...
> People who moan about the weather
> ...


I think we would get along well.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i LOVE rap music, but not that mainstream crap, i love real rap


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Group closed, due to the fact that no one's pissed off lol :lol:

:mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> i LOVE rap music, but not that mainstream crap, i love real rap


I'm with ya dude! bloody mainstream commercialised rap/hiphop with their bling-bling, grillz and booty shakin.
it's ugly!! seriously!!

What grinds my gears? A LOT!!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

D-Tached said:
 

> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > i LOVE rap music, but not that mainstream crap, i love real rap
> ...


yeah no doubt, fuck 50 cent, fuck lil wayne, fuck all those sellouts, hail aotp


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> D-Tached said:
> 
> 
> > AntiSocial said:
> ...


What about Soulja Boy? AARRGH!!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

omg dont even get me styarted about that bitch


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

People who try to mould their partners into what they want them to be...like tell them what to wear and stuff.....treat them like acessories.....
Mechanical tin openers-thats just laziness.
Materialistic people..who have to have the latest and best of everything..and think that those posessions define them as people..they have no personality but take great joy in telling you things like "oh i just brought a wide screen tv,i just brought a new suit"....boring!.....like who are you?

As for rap music..well I like rap metal.....but not plain old rap...but under that scope-rap metal- i would place artists such as Korn..


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I know this is off my own topic  BUT, when it comes to Rap have a listen to Muph n Plutonic.
I found it on youtube but the quality was crap, but I know another place you can listen to it http://www.myspace.com/hazelnutt777 :wink:

Cheers Miss Zel.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Materialistic people..who have to have the latest and best of everything..and think that those posessions define them as people..they have no personality but take great joy in telling you things like "oh i just brought a wide screen tv,i just brought a new suit"....boring!.....like who are you?
> 
> As for rap music..well I like rap metal.....but not plain old rap...but under that scope-rap metal- i would place artists such as Korn..


a) I totally agree with you on that one... 
b) Linkin Park -- i love their lyrics. you could relate to them. rap is different to hip-hop by the way...


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> I know this is off my own topic  BUT, when it comes to Rap have a listen to Muph n Plutonic.
> I found it on youtube but the quality was crap, but I know another place you can listen to it http://www.myspace.com/hazelnutt777 :wink:
> 
> Cheers Miss Zel.


Ey? you snooping on me ey? lol haha. jokez.

yeah i like M & P. they're heaps good =]


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

D-Tached said:


> a) I totally agree with you on that one...
> b) Linkin Park -- i love their lyrics. you could relate to them. rap is different to hip-hop by the way...


In what way are they differant?...they both grind my gears ......it depends..its the big arse woman grinding themselves against each other....the crap lyrics about guns..big cars and gold jewelery...that i hate.I dont mind linkin park raping coz they talk about other stuff...and its rap-metal..i like that ,plain hip hop I dont do.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

You know what really grinds my gears?? *snigger* When people look at my ears (I have 30mm flesh tunnels in them) and go "Oo is that not really hurting?!?!" I often reply with what can only be described as a twatish expression on my face with, "Yes. I'm in constant crippling agony."


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

ok so now youll think im a twat....nevermind... because in the other thread I just asked you if your penis peircing hurt during sex..i mean i spose a fella wouldnt get it done if it hurt during sex unless he likes pain/pleasure.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

ha ha ha

Nah, good question. I'll answer it over there. *jump*


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> In what way are they differant?...they both grind my gears ......it depends..its the big arse woman grinding themselves against each other....the crap lyrics about guns..big cars and gold jewelery...that i hate.


Yo... I hate that too. 
That's not what REAL hip-hop represents... hip hop is a culture. It's artistic expression through the four elements: Breakdancing, DJing, Graffiti and Emceeing.

All that your seeing on MTV... that's commercialised, materialistic crap. Artists like 50 Cent give hip-hop/rap a bad name.

Oh and I *HATE* gangsta rap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Well then im sorry for my ignorence....I did realise that its not all about that though,i cant stand any commercialism....but its still not my thing..though i ghess now it doesnt grind my gears so much  .


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

D-Tached said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > In what way are they differant?...they both grind my gears ......it depends..its the big arse woman grinding themselves against each other....the crap lyrics about guns..big cars and gold jewelery...that i hate.
> ...


yeah true dat


----------

